# What Goggles Should I get



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Need help for a new pair of goggles for Under $100


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Smith Fuse, Von Zipper Bushwick, Von Zipper Sizzle, Anon Figment, Quiksilver Q-1.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

i love my oakley A frames you can get them for about 90 with the persimmon lenses.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Someone on this board was selling POC Lobes for $85 shipped. Can't beat that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Porters Tahoe has some great deals on goggles right now, take your pick
Porters Tahoe goggle selection


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I love my Anon Figments, and you can find cheap 09's as well as 08's at SierraSnowboard.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm real happy with my Oakley A frames with G30 lens


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

spy soldier


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are some featured goggles: click here for the goods
but goggles are worth investing the $$. After all, how the hell can you shred with no vision? Have you experienced the wrong lense on a particular day (flat light, too sunny, too cloudy, snowy...) or how about the fogging goggles and the frost inside goggles?!
I learned my lesson and have been careful about where to spend the $ in gear that's technical.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

bro, try on goggles. you cant really recommend goggles since noones head is similar. i wanted a pair of Oak Crowbars but they didnt fit... yet i was in another store and they did ... wierd . so i went with some aframes


----------

